# List of securities in S&P/ASX indices



## ezyTrader (14 March 2007)

I'm trying to find the list with their tickers. Looked in ASX and S&P websites, found only the overviews  . Would anyone be able to help?


----------



## coyotte (14 March 2007)

Incredible Charts has them.

Cheers


----------



## mrWoodo (14 March 2007)

Was after the same thing a while back - Thread
here


----------



## ezyTrader (14 March 2007)

Thanx woodo. That's what I was looking for...

Coyotte, IC doesn't list the constituents by indices, does it? I could only see the indices, sectors and alphabetical listings...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (14 March 2007)

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...es_ei_au/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html

Under the "Index" heading select the relevant index and then click on
Constituent List in the top right hand side of the page.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 November 2009)

*S&P/ASX EC Index*

An interesting addition due to the fact there is most likely a large outlier among them is the S&P/ASX Emerging Companies Index. The Index was added this year and represents 200 microcap companies which meet specific criteria designated by a panel of ASX and Standard and Poors' representatives.  Be darned if I can find the constituent list though. I swear I have looked everywhere on the internet.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 December 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> *S&P/ASX EC Index*
> 
> An interesting addition due to the fact there is most likely a large outlier among them is the S&P/ASX Emerging Companies Index. The Index was added this year and represents 200 microcap companies which meet specific criteria designated by a panel of ASX and Standard and Poors' representatives.  Be darned if I can find the constituent list though. I swear I have looked everywhere on the internet.





Well I asked kindly for the 200 stocks listed on the S&P/ASX EC Index and got 99 sent to me. The list isn't on the S&P site. There are some dog stocks in among them and some may take a very long time to ummm emerge.


----------

